# Welche Jalousien/Rolläden in die Steuerung aufnehmen?



## Pommes01 (22 Februar 2019)

Wir sind zur Zeit am Grübeln, wie wir am sinnvollsten unsere Jalousien und Rolladen steuern. Im Anhang mal ein Grundriss und folgende Erklärungen:

-Keller ist vorhanden, wird aber manuell mit Gurt bedient
-EG ist im großen Wohnbereich mit elektrischen Jalousien ausgestattet (5x), der Rest im EG und DG mit elektrischen Rolläden
-Haus hat Süd-Hanglage d.h. falls Sonne da ist, haben wir Sie den ganzen Tag bis Sie unter geht
-Nachbar gegenüber der Haustüre und planlinks. Planrechts und unterhalb des Balkons keine da nicht bebaubar.
-die Fenster Gast und Gäste WC  im EG zeigen zu einer Straße hin, die allerdings eine Sackgasse ist.  Hier kommt nur der Nachbar gegenüber, und gelegentlich Spaziergänger  vorbei.
-bei den Kinderzimmern steht (noch) eins frei, das andere wird von einem 3-jährigen Kind bewohnt.

Wir haben uns für eine SPS-Steuerung  entschieden mit den Funktionen Dämmerung, Zeit, Wind, Sonne in  Verbindung mit Innentemperaturfühler. Jeder Motor kann zusätzlich  manuell über einen Taster bedient werden. Wir wissen allerdings nicht so  Recht wiviele Motoren wir in die Steuerung mit rein nehmen sollen.  Anfangs war eigentlich nur eine Steuerung für die Jalousien gedacht.

Unsere Gedanken:


-macht  es Sinn das komplette EG drann zu hängen? Für die Fenster außerhalb des  Wohnbereichs wäre dann nur die Dämmerungsfunktion interessant.  Andererseits brauchen wir die überhaupt da fast kein Publikumsverkehr?

-macht es Sinn das komplette Haus drann zu hängen mit ähnlicher Begründung wie bei Punkt 1?

-macht es Sinn nur die Kinderzimmer aufgrund der zu erwartenden Sonneneinstrahlung  drann zu hängen? Hier hab ich allerdings wieder Rolläden statt  Jalousien die fast komplett verdunkeln würden, zusätzlich wahrscheinlich  verschiedene „zu Bett geh Zeiten“.


Ich weiß das es hier keine echte Lösung gibt, mich würde trotzdem eure Meinung interessieren. Ich bin übrigens kompletter Laie und programmiere die SPS nicht selber


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2019)

Ist das irgendeine SPAM Aktion?


----------



## Pommes01 (22 Februar 2019)

Nein, warum sollte es?


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (22 Februar 2019)

Denke schon das es sinn macht alle Beschattungen an die Steuerung zu hängen. Welche Sps möchtest du verwenden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (22 Februar 2019)

Als mindeste würde ich separat auf jeder Hausseite einen Zentral AUF/ZU vorsehen, besser pro Stockwerk, am Besten (und teuersten) jede Jalousie separat.

Wenn entsprechende Verkabelung vorgesehen wird (Sternförmig alles in einen entsprechend großen Verteiler) kann man später dann immer noch diversen Funktionen mit egal welcher Technik nachrüsten ohne das Haus neu aufstemmen zu müssen.

Funktechnik würde ich bei einem Neubau nicht dafür vorsehen, das ist eher was für Nachrüstung im Altbau wenn keine Kabelverlegung gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 März 2019)

Die erste Frage wäre, wie ihr auf eine SPS gekommen seid, aber egal.

Ich wird jeden Motor mit auf die Steuerungen nehmen. Der Zusatzaufwand ist überschaubar – und für ein Anwesenheitssimulation ist es sinnvoll, alles bewegen zu können.


----------

